# Continental Y91



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a gasket set for a Continental Y91 4 cylinder side valve motor that's in my Massey Harris Pacer?


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Montes Equipment Company
2031 South Wabash Avenue
Chicago, Illinois 60616-1708

http://montesequipment.com
1-800-228-2625

Jerry (Garard) has them but he is closed until 29 Oct. He has a lot of Continental engine parts. When you call him be sure and have the Engine ID data off of the tag on the left side of the motor.


----------



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll look into it. Since having the motor to bits (and re using the head gasket) it's started to weep water at the back so I might have to spring for a new one I think.


----------

